

Grace Hopper: David and Goliath (1976) - brudgers
http://www.history.navy.mil/bios/hopper_grace.htm#david

======
squirrel
Fun to read her 1976 description of what sounds like SOA or microservices
([http://martinfowler.com/articles/microservices.html](http://martinfowler.com/articles/microservices.html))
- for her networking = modem over POTS and server = minicomputer but otherwise
it's pretty similar.

------
mpyne
Seems hard to believe how leading edge the military used to be with computers.

The Navy, for instance, adopted all-digital fire control systems in a
concerted push to adapt to masses of Soviet planes equipped with anti-ship
missiles... in 1961, years before IBM would even announce System/360\. At a
time when Air Force tracking computers filled entire buildings, the Navy's
fire control computers had to fit on individual ships (an issue which hampered
earlier Canadian efforts using vacuum tubes).

This system also could communicate with similarly-equipped ships in range
wirelessly, so that ships detecting aircraft could quickly update the computer
memory (and display) of allied ships.

